# My break barrel with a scope shoots wierd



## Sniper_911 (Apr 1, 2006)

i have a daisy winchester break barrel 1000 fps rifle. i also have a daisy powerline 3-9x32mm scope on it. i use crow magnums and crosman plinking pellets for huntiing squirrels. it works perfect and is accurrate at 45 yards to take out a squirrel with one shot. i tried using different pellets with the same grain. but it never is accurrate with any other pellet than the crow magnums and plinking pellets. it shoots high, it shoots low and i adjust the elavation all the way down and all the way up and it will still shoot too high or low. does any one know why?


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

Your daisy scope may only be able to handle co2 pulses and can't stand the violent spring action vibration of a spring air gun... check first that the rings will fit the scope..and you do not have scope creep....ideally you should have a scope from Simmons made for your type of brake action..you will be consistent :sniper:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Some guns work well with only certain types of ammunition. I would just stick with the crow magnums.


----------



## Sniper_911 (Apr 1, 2006)

it is made for break barrel guns and i do have a scope creep stopper


----------



## shryke300 (Jan 13, 2006)

i have the same problem with my shadow 1000. Wadcutters and iron sights are the most accurate on my gun. i tried to but a scope that was made for break barrels on it with a scope stop and tried all sorts of ammo, including pointed pellets which should have better ballistics(they were the worst, actualy). The scope didn't work :-? . Glad to know someone else has the same problem, but doesn't anyone have a solution?


----------



## Sniper_911 (Apr 1, 2006)

yes, if any one does have a good solution or at least a quick fix, it will be greatly appreciated. and i found out that the pointed hunting pellets are accurate, its just that when they hit they had an m-16 affect by twisting and turning. it ripped to shreds a piece of T bone steak i shot at. well, untill then, i'm gonna follow militant's advice and just stick with the pellets that work.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

While it's true that some guns will only work well with certain ammo, I hope none of you are using bulk packs and complaining about accuracy.

Sniper911, you should only use the ammunition that works consistently with your particular gun, in your case, the crow magnums. I would try a few other types, like the Beeman gold-coated hollow points, since they are cheaper than the crow magnums.

I have the same problem with my Shadow 1000, and I think part of the problem lies in the fact that it kicks about as hard as my shotgun because of the spring recoil. I just got a scope for it awhile back, and I took it off after two sighting sessions. I use open sights now, and I really don't see a quick fix in the future. Actually, there is a quick fix, but it costs $569.95:










.22 caliber, advertised at a maximum of 1300 FPS, adjustable down to 600. If I was Bill Gates, this is the air rifle I would have.


----------

